# Reassurance for first time mums with gender disappointment



## Beckys1990

Just thought I would post this .. Ds is 19months old.. I wanted a girl so badly, always imagined a girl, work in a nursery and bond with the girls etc. Had a gender scan and was so upset it was a boy. I felt exactly the way all of you do. Even though I had a miscarriage before and should just be grateful for having a baby. I just wasn't. 

But now 19 months on and I couldn't be happier. I even want another boy next! 

Even though you first time mums feel this way... It honestly will change. I never ever thought i would ever feel so happy about having a boy :)


----------



## Zeri

Thanks-that's great to hear!


----------



## Fallacy

I'd like to chime in and agree - even though I am having gender disappointment now, I love my son more than anything. I look at him and feel so happy. All his kisses and hugs - cuddle time, he's just so much more loving than I imagined a boy could be. We're so close. Every time he sees me, he makes his way to me as fast as he can, all smiles. I wouldn't trade him for the world. If having another son means getting a double dose of what I already have, bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## Carly.C

Reading these posts about how loving boys are makes me giggle! My little Macie is soooooo unloving it's unreal! Sometimes all I want is a huge cuddle from her but no, she's usually too busy and pushes me away! I wouldn't swap her for anything except maybe a little more loving!&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## MrsLemon

Just what i needed to read thank you


----------



## mrs_park

I can totally relate! I was disappointed when I found out DS1 was a boy but once the shock wore off I was excited and once he was born I was besotted. I wanted DS2 to be a boy because I loved having a boy so much.


----------

